# Dillion USA



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello All,

I have boon looking for an affordable left handed Les Paul Junior style guitar for a long time now. I finally found a Dillion DLJR55 in a left handed model. Does anyone have experience with this model or with an models of Dillion guitars for that matter?

I am having a hard time finding solid reviews and don't quite understand the Dillion USA / Dillion Canada thing. Is Dillion Canada gone?

Thanks,

David Cole


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i don't think they are bad guitars...i played the one above and the other Jr model too...i didn't like the necks...wide/narrow3

i thought that Dillion canada had changed it's name...but can't remember the website they were sold from or what they changed their name too


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i have had a couple dillions. one canada and one american. both were nice guitars. i wish i still had them.
of course, the canadian one i changed all the internals, the pups, also the nut and the tuners too.
it was totally worth it.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I'd throw that Non-adjustable bridge in the dumpster and put on an adjustable bridge.

STEWMAC.COM : Pigtail Aluminum Wraparound Bridge
or 
Chrome Badass Style Intonatable wraparound bridge

I never understood the purpose of a non-adjustable bridge. Do the manufacturer's think the neck will never change with weather?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

djmarcelca said:


> I never understood the purpose of a non-adjustable bridge. Do the manufacturer's think the neck will never change with weather?


If the bridge has been located properly, there is enough adjustment with the screws at the posts to get the intonation right and if the neck 'changes' with the weather, the bridge isn't what needs to be tweaked anyway (shockingly, it is the neck that needs adjusting if the neck changes).

I have a non-adjustable brisge on a PRS SE and it is fine (had a couple of others as well). In fact, with the number of guitars that I run into with adjustable bridges and how their owners screw their intonation up so badly, I almost think I'd like to see more non adjustable brudges out there...along with volume knobs on amps that only go to 3 for some of them.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Luckly the lefties are supplied with an adjustable bridge. I am guessing there is no compensated, fixed bridge.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You should take a look at the Agile guitars from Rondo. They have a number of left-handed models.

Rondo Music Home Page


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I didn't see a nice Junior style guitar on their site, but thangs for the idea Steadfastly.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

why do i think there is no way those are actually made in the USA?


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

al3d said:


> why do i think there is no way those are actually made in the USA?


Because they're made in China and Korea


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

It says right on their website that they are made in Korea for Dillion of USA.

guitar,vintage guitar,lefty , les paul replica, fender replica, PRS replica,strat replica,Tele replica,Dillion

Their not trying to trick you. Its spelt right out. [FONT=trebuchet ms,arial,helvetica]*"MADE FOR DILLION U.S.A."*[/FONT]


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I had a dillion PRS style, I liked it. Bought used at Bellones my first year of college, sold it to a friend's brother once I got my LP back in action. Does epiphone offer anything?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

we have a member here with a dillion modern. it's a very cool guitar


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Budda said:


> I had a dillion PRS style, I liked it. Bought used at Bellones my first year of college, sold it to a friend's brother once I got my LP back in action. Does epiphone offer anything?


The only thing Epiphone has is their low end, bolt on Junior with a humbucker, but they don't even build that one left handed.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> we have a member here with a dillion modern. it's a very cool guitar


Do you know who that is, I had difficulties searching that up on here.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Assuming you've read this USA vs Canada thread already?

Dillion guitars. USA v. Canadian - The Gear Page


This is the website for Dillion Canada

Dillion Guitars Canada Products - VSN Guitars

I was considering picking up a Dillion Junior as a back up guitar. Ended up going with another option but did a bit of reading.

I think Dillion Canada were the same folks that commissioned the "Fakai - Tokais". I am pretty sure early Dillions were made in the same Korean factory.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2013)

dcole said:


> Do you know who that is, I had difficulties searching that up on here.


dillion moderne


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

laristotle said:


> dillion moderne


Yep, that's mine. Thanks Laristotle. BTW dcole, I also have a Dillion PRS copy but unfortunately they don't make them the same way anymore. Mine was made before PRS made them change the headstock. You can see why Mr. Smith wasn't very happy:


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Kenmac said:


> Yep, that's mine. Thanks Laristotle. BTW dcole, I also have a Dillion PRS copy but unfortunately they don't make them the same way anymore. Mine was made before PRS made them change the headstock. You can see why Mr. Smith wasn't very happy:


I have no respect for any company which makes copies of guitars like that...you went to the trouble to start a company, now work on your own product.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Kenmac said:


> Yep, that's mine. Thanks Laristotle. BTW dcole, I also have a Dillion PRS copy but unfortunately they don't make them the same way anymore. Mine was made before PRS made them change the headstock. You can see why Mr. Smith wasn't very happy:



That PRS copy does look very nice! 

Did you have any troubles with shipping? Any pitfalls to watch out for? Whats duty and taxes like?


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I'd agree, except for all the companies out there that ever existed, making pretty faithful copies of Strats and Teles. They're making guitar styles the masses are slavering for - they're in it for the money, not to be philosophically 'correct.'

The guitar world is pretty conservative and traditional; not too terribly many different body shapes are tolerated in the market. People, generally, want their guitars to at least resemble those of their guitar heroes. Not everyone can afford a PRS or an LP. Companies like Rondo and Dillion exist to fill a significant market niche.

You don't have to respect that, either. But those companies respect their markets. And in so doing, their business model remains sound.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

That made in Korea Jr is a rip off for $775. You can get a made in USA Gibson for that price at L&M.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

mrfiftyfour said:


> That made in Korea Jr is a rip off for $775. You can get a made in USA Gibson for that price at L&M.


You can get a Gibson Les Paul Jr for about $100 less actually. Or a Melody Maker with P-90 for less.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

mrfiftyfour said:


> That made in Korea Jr is a rip off for $775. You can get a made in USA Gibson for that price at L&M.


I've had some Japanese branded cars made in USA and they've had multiple manufacturing defects, much more than those made in Japan. This is similar to what I've encountered with other stuff and now, I have more respect for manufactured products made in Japan, Korea and Taiwan than the USA and Canada.

The only MIA, MIC stuff I buy is low volume, high end stuff that tends to be very expensive and which I can't get from Japan, etc.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

FrankyNoTone said:


> I've had some Japanese branded cars made in USA and they've had multiple manufacturing defects, much more than those made in Japan. This is similar to what I've encountered with other stuff and now, I have more respect for manufactured products made in Japan, Korea and Taiwan than the USA and Canada.
> 
> The only MIA, MIC stuff I buy is low volume, high end stuff that tends to be very expensive and which I can't get from Japan, etc.


I think his point is the OP wants an affordable copy of a Les Paul Jr. The actual Gibson LP Jr. is less money that some of the copies being posted. And bottom line, while the construction might be close to on par with a budget import Jr copy, the electronics and pickups won't be. If I had a choice between $775 for the copy, or $675 for the real thing, I'd take the real thing. But, there are budget Jr's out there for less than either price. And as mentioned, the Melody Maker with the dog eared P-90 goes for about $400 used. Crazy value.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

FrankyNoTone said:


> I've had some Japanese branded cars made in USA and they've had multiple manufacturing defects, much more than those made in Japan. This is similar to what I've encountered with other stuff and now, I have more respect for manufactured products made in Japan, Korea and Taiwan than the USA and Canada.
> 
> The only MIA, MIC stuff I buy is low volume, high end stuff that tends to be very expensive and which I can't get from Japan, etc.


That post is so far off the topic of this thread. 
A used Gibby Jr sells for $600 at least.
A used Dillon Jr? Someone might offer $200.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I think the OP was keen on getting a lefty model, does Gibson do low budget lefties?


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

mrfiftyfour said:


> That post is so far off the topic of this thread.
> A used Gibby Jr sells for $600 at least.
> A used Dillon Jr? Someone might offer $200.


Here, let me deconstruct it for you to:

a) You imply that a MIA Gibson guitar is better than a MIK guitar at the same price at L&M (i.e. the MIK is a ripoff). Note that you don't mention any specifics, i.e. components, just the fact that it was made in USA.
b) I counter by stating that I respect the Korean manufacturing to be superior to American, ergo, for a given price point, the MIK is better manufactured than the MIA.

Components (i.e. switches, pots, jacks, pickup, etc.) are easily replaced with the bottom line being, it may be the case that the MIA Gibby initially has better components, but overall and in particular build quality, for a given price point, the MIK will be superior to that MIA Gibby.

As far as resale value, its pretty well given that its not based on tangible quality, but resale discussions are off topic


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

torndownunit said:


> ...while the construction might be close to on par with a budget import Jr copy...


Just to make sure my point is understood, no, the construction will be superior in the MIK to MIA.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

FrankyNoTone said:


> torndownunit said:
> 
> 
> > ...while the construction might be close to on par with a budget import Jr copy...
> ...


This will depend on what day of the week the guitar was made. I have played appalling MIK / MIA / MIC / MIM / MIJ guitars. I've also played some gems from the same countries.

I'll never understand how someone can buy a guitar online without playing it first. IMHO two guitars off the exact same assembly line can be completely different. 

(I'll rephrase that in case it sounded condescending! I am uncomfortable with buying guitars without playing them first!)


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes, the last few posts have missed the point. I want a left handed LP Junior style guitar. Gibson doesn't make that. The $774.49 is the MSRP. Actual dealer costs new are closer to $465.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

FrankyNoTone wins the internet!:woot:
Apologies to the OP, as I'm not sure what models Gibson offers for lefties.
The dealer price of $465 seems more inline for a Korean made guitar.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

The budget Gibson stuff is, IMO, true garbage. I played a Melody Maker and a couple of other inexpensive/cheap Gibson's a few years ago. The guitars felt cheap, poorly constructed, and looked like somebody spray painted them with a can of black spray paint. Honestly, it looked like something your drunk uncle would make you on a Saturday afternoon. These still were going for around $700. After playing one, I put it back with a look of disgust and horror on my face. The saleperson at Avenue Guitars (Edmonton) couldn't even look me in the eye; he knew . . . Right beside this trash were a couple of Godin guitars that destroyed the cheap Gibsons. 

Gibson makes some nice guitars, but you pay a huge sum for that logo. Their cheap stuff, however, _is nothing but_ a logo. Enjoy the Dillion or try out an Agile Junior. I've owned a bunch of Agile guitars and they are great (not just great "for the money").

TG


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2013)

just a thought. it'd be interesting if someone built/sold a naked guitar (body/neck, that's it). buy and 
add components to your own liking (what many do anyways on swap outs). what'cha all think about that?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> The budget Gibson stuff is, IMO, true garbage. I played a Melody Maker and a couple of other inexpensive/cheap Gibson's a few years ago. The guitars felt cheap, poorly constructed, and looked like somebody spray painted them with a can of black spray paint. Honestly, it looked like something your drunk uncle would make you on a Saturday afternoon. These still were going for around $700. After playing one, I put it back with a look of disgust and horror on my face. The saleperson at Avenue Guitars (Edmonton) couldn't even look me in the eye; he knew . . . Right beside this trash were a couple of Godin guitars that destroyed the cheap Gibsons.
> 
> Gibson makes some nice guitars, but you pay a huge sum for that logo. Their cheap stuff, however, _is nothing but_ a logo. Enjoy the Dillion or try out an Agile Junior. I've owned a bunch of Agile guitars and they are great (not just great "for the money").
> 
> TG


Well, I absolutely love my Melody Maker. It's my favourite guitar I own in fact. So different strokes for different folks I guess. I play my over a Jr by choice. But I also did not pay anywhere near $700 for it.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

laristotle said:


> just a thought. it'd be interesting if someone built/sold a naked guitar (body/neck, that's it). buy and
> add components to your own liking (what many do anyways on swap outs). what'cha all think about that?


They call that Warmoth do they not?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> traynor_garnet said:
> 
> 
> > The budget Gibson stuff is, IMO, true garbage. I played a Melody Maker and a couple of other inexpensive/cheap Gibson's a few years ago. The guitars felt cheap, poorly constructed, and looked like somebody spray painted them with a can of black spray paint. Honestly, it looked like something your drunk uncle would make you on a Saturday afternoon. These still were going for around $700. After playing one, I put it back with a look of disgust and horror on my face. The saleperson at Avenue Guitars (Edmonton) couldn't even look me in the eye; he knew . . . Right beside this trash were a couple of Godin guitars that destroyed the cheap Gibsons.
> ...


I played 4 Melody Makers at Long & McQuade Burlington (priced at $399) and all four were shite. I played another at Long & McQuade Bloor St. and it was setup beautifully and played great. I think there's too many variables to dismiss these models outright. 

It's like buying anything else "mechanical", some are lemons, others last a lifetime.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

dcole said:


> They call that Warmoth do they not?


I'm thinking LP DC set neck, for instance. or a firebird, ricky style .. etc.
Not really your standard strat, tele, bolt on LP's. Something different, unique.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I got ya now. Precision Guitar Kits does set neck Les Pauls, but no Firebirds or Rickenbackers.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

dcole said:


> That PRS copy does look very nice!
> 
> Did you have any troubles with shipping? Any pitfalls to watch out for? Whats duty and taxes like?


Thanks. Actually it wasn't shipped. I bought it back in June of 2001 from a store which is, sadly, no longer around, Encore Music Exchange in Scarborough. It's easily one of my most used guitars. I alternate between this and 4 or 5 others when I practice during the week. BTW the left handed LP Junior copy you're looking at, is it the one listed here?:


DILLION" Made for Dillion USA " Left handed - LP Junior in Sunburst | eBay

The price seems very reasonable.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Yes it is Kenmac.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I popped in L&M before work last week and played several Gibson / Taylor/ Martin acoustics. They were very expensive nice looking guitars from top builders, but I really felt they were inferior sounding for that kind of money. I picked up a Godin 5th Avenue acoustic archtop that sounded fantastic. The neck was a little flatter than I'm used to, but a hell of a deal for $450. I'd love to give one of these with the pickup a try.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Rugburn said:


> I popped in L&M before work last week and played several Gibson / Taylor/ Martin acoustics. They were very expensive nice looking guitars from top builders, but I really felt they were inferior sounding for that kind of money. I picked up a Godin 5th Avenue acoustic archtop that sounded fantastic. The neck was a little flatter than I'm used to, but a hell of a deal for $450. I'd love to give one of these with the pickup a try.


Did you reply to the wrong thread?


----------

